# garage sizes.... how bigs yours?



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i always thought in my head to build a garage 12ft x 16ft, to be able to comfortably fit my mk3 astra gsi in to detail/work on.

12 x 16ft is 3.6 x 4.8 metres

ive just got off parkers, with measurements of the gsi coming to 1.8 x 4.08 metres

that will leave me less than a metre in length in the garage when the car is in,and 1.8 metres avaiable in width, which is 90cm either side so 'not bad'.

what sizes are your garages, and is it comfortable for you to detail your car in them?

i may have to try for a 14 x 18ft


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

when it gets built (bloody weather) it will be 6m x 6.5m should be enough room to polish the car


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

14ft by 29ft (4.3m x 8.8m)

Plenty big enough 

Can get both doors on the E46 wide open with room to spare.


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine is 23 foot long and 16 foot wide, with a attic, it looks like a small bungalow :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Getting plans for my new garage at the moment, as long as I can get a BMW 7 series and an X5 or Q7 in and work around comfortably..

It the door sizes im struggling in, 16 17ft seems to be the biggest I can find, but not much info on roller door opening heights when the door is open..


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

You lucky people!

Can just about get my Vectra into mine with about 1mm to spare each side on the door mirrors!  Poxy 'en bloc' flat pack garages!

Here is my unit! 










However, in the background of the next picture to the left is an arch way through to the garages with plenty of room to work around the car. So I plan to get some large sheets hung each end to close it off, and i've been to Screwfix today and bought a 45m extension reel and THESE.










Tested the extension reel and it reaches with plenty spare. Got to pick up the lights tomorrow then it's :buffer:!

Paul.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

ive just done some very rough scale plans, and being as my garage build will be taking part of the garden, the biggest i can go is 14 x 18ft. still plenty big enough to get the car in with good space around.

time to cost it up now and see if its feasible!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

nice vxr above. is it the 250 or the 280? my dad has one in arden blue. beasts!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Mines so small I had to put the car in on it's side after cutting chunks out of it!










In all seriousness though it's a pretty normal single garage with no room for the car










Although we did manage to get a few of my bikes in it once!


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Neither John, it's the 1.8vvti SRi! 

Looks - Good.
Sound - Good.
Fuel consumption - Good.
Running costs - Good.
Performance - Cack!

I'll get me coat!

Paul.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

not bad paul, not bad at all. Had me fooled!
i should have spotted the seats! lol im at work, so only got the browser as small lol not to get spotted lmao


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

I've just completed a new-build house with adjoining garage. 5.25m x 7m. Plenty big for polishing!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Cant remember what the dimensions are but it could be a little longer its nice to be able to get around the front and back of the car and i couldnt do that with my last car only one end at a time with the door down although the Evo is fine

I could park two cars side by side if i didnt have the benches etc and the dimensions were taken from a double garage sized shed we had before the only downside to having massive garage is heating it , most of the year there is no such thing as a garage too big , i often need more space in mine


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

qstix said:


> Getting plans for my new garage at the moment, as long as I can get a BMW 7 series and an X5 or Q7 in and work around comfortably..
> 
> It the door sizes im struggling in, 16 17ft seems to be the biggest I can find, but not much info on roller door opening heights when the door is open..


Why not have two large doors roller type??? With a pillar in between


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

I love that garage, i better get some pics up of mine, im quite happy with mine really because i have a door which goes direct into my house instead of having to trapse outside....

Nothing compared to the tidy garage above though... very nice..!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

the bigger the better imo. you will never forgive yourself if you build one and find out its to small..


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not sure on the exact dimensions of mine, but it's plenty big enough


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

x28buc said:


> I've just completed a new-build house with adjoining garage. 5.25m x 7m. Plenty big for polishing!


Loving your new house and garage mate - oh and the location. Bet it gets a tad breezy there though!


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

My garage is 6.5m x 6.0m and its not big enough. Unfortunately that was as big as I could make it. If I was you I would make you garage as big as you possibly can. Remember if you intend jacking your car up in the garage then you will need room to operate the handle front back and sides. Trust me a garage can never be too big!


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

24ftl 21ftw with a loft at the back


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure on dimensions but you can fit 3 cars in it so big enough for machine polishing.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

30ftx25ft plus 2 storage sheds built on the side :thumb:


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine is about 10m width and 15m long. (32ft x 50ft)



























I'm currently building cabinets to put on 1 wall. Its gonna be the wall were the TOYO banner is hanging. Gonna update a picture when they are done.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG thats actually bigger than my garden!


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Man I'm jealous of some of these garages. 

I struggle to get out of my wifes polo when it goes in the garage. And I can forget washing the car in the drive. With a 45 degree slope down to the garage, it floods if I wash in the drive. 

Time to suggest a house move :thumb:


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

6m x 5m, brick built, with a tiled roof.


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

Richf said:


> Cant remember what the dimensions are ....


Please explain what flooring you have. I'm sick of watching my paint peel up under my tyres... Yours looks great !


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Big enough to fit a Pajero with doors and tailgate open inside and walk around comfortably. I like it!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Mines is 6.5m x 4.5m, brick, tiled roof with loft space, dyontile flooring, 5 x double sockets, 5 x 5ft twin flourescents, will get a pic up soon, it was only recently finnished so really looking forward to using it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The same size as my Focus. No room to open the doors.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

ice2ice said:


> Mine is about 10m width and 15m long. (32ft x 50ft)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the washing machine for your polishing cloths


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes sir. ONLY for the cloths


----------



## Rampage (Mar 3, 2008)

12ft x 24ft

Can just about work on all sides of the car (with a double sink on the side wall).

Plan it well, electricity, running water, drainage. Remember to allow room for benches, cabinets etc.


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

Cleared out garage last weekend so my car could come in from the snow! 



















Yeah, I know there's still loads of stuff still left in there but my wife didn't fancy a cement mixer and bags of coal in the kitchen.......


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've just bought a house (havent moved in yet) and the garage aint exactly huge, about 2 metres of space behind if I park the car (impreza) hard up against the door and there's about 1.5/2 feet of clearance on the sides for getting the doors open so it's not exactly great for detailing, but it's better than having the car sat outside!

Luckily the house is literally 1 minutes drive from the PB Studio so I'll be doing all my detailing there, probably wont even get a hose fitted at the house :lol:


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Mines 24ft x 15ft, this pic was when it was being built, Now it's full of stuff the girlfriend was throwing away.


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

I will start to build my garage next week. It will have 5 meters width and 7 meters long.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Crappiest garage floor coating ever...



























for fun


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly the same size as my car LOL, poxy 60's garages. Saying that its now in the garden as I extended back into my enbloc parking space for a kids play area and has decking, play bark and a climbing frame in front of it, oh and a 7ft fence .

Sister in law has same garage round the corner, tried to get the 3 in there today out of the rain for a machine polish, no chance, can't even get out the car. Did we all drive Mini's in the 60's!!!.

Can just about detail that in there!

Very impressed with the garages on here, any one got one like that near Biggin Hill LOL


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

robertbentley said:


> 6m x 5m, brick built, with a tiled roof.


Love the twins


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

I could just about squeeze my Touran into mine, not that I've tried, but I wouldn't be able to get out as the car doesn't have a sunroof.


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Not sure about the dimensions but big enough to get the Alfa 166 in and enough space to detail indoors !


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely 166 there Geert DR! 
_______________________________

Not my garage, but..
I can use this garage as much i want, and for how long, for free. Its warmed up, and have a lot of equipment to us


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine is something like 26ftx30ft


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

you guys got some tight garages over there in the us we got much more room lol.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

The Uk is pretty tiny so with 60+ million people, mostly crammed around London there isn't much room unless you've got serious amounts of money. New houses are a bit of a joke. I looked at a 5 bed with double garage, trouble was there was no off street parking, and of the 3 houses in a row one was ocuppied and all parking already taken by about the 5 cars owned by the one house, gave that one a miss.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

DiamondD said:


> you guys got some tight garages over there in the us we got much more room lol.


Yeah you guys have much more space, I think even an average us house would be considered large over here you lucky folk.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Yeah you guys have much more space, I think even an average us house would be considered large over here you lucky folk.


 Well your whole country could fit into 1 US state.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

VentiQuattro said:


> Well your whole country could fit into 1 US state.


Sure could LOL :wave: Much prefer to live in Aus or the US but too many family connections here.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> The Uk is pretty tiny so with 60+ million people, mostly crammed around London there isn't much room unless you've got serious amounts of money. New houses are a bit of a joke. I looked at a 5 bed with double garage, trouble was there was no off street parking, and of the 3 houses in a row one was ocuppied and all parking already taken by about the 5 cars owned by the one house, gave that one a miss.


Wet down your way today eh?, drove through Redhill to get to Horley for a kids party and the road from Godstone onward was almost flooded, past Nutfield Priory was all sewagey, yuk..


----------



## spoiltbrat (Jul 24, 2010)

*sizes*

hi mine 1s 45 ft x 33 ft with attic space for a games room


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

interesting thread.

I'm planning on knocking down my existing garage and then extending the driveway (through where the garage currently is) and then building a bigger garage in the back garden. 

I think i'll be limited by the size that Fife Council will let me build. 

I'm hoping to have it big enough to detail the car in and have a utility room area in it too.


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

evobaz said:


> interesting thread.
> 
> I'm planning on knocking down my existing garage and then extending the driveway (through where the garage currently is) and then building a bigger garage in the back garden.
> 
> ...


I found that a brief letter to the council planning office was enough to find out if my plans were going to fly, or not. THe problem is that by the time you've paid an architect to draw your plans, and then waited 2 months for planing permission, you've already spent a few hundred quid, and you may get refused. I wrote to my local council with a 1 page letter inc diagram, showing my basic plan, and asked "would it be looked upon favourably". 3 days later I was told yes, so I then was confident in getting the plans drawn up and getting planning permission. Worth the cost of a stamp !


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

robertbentley said:


> I found that a brief letter to the council planning office was enough to find out if my plans were going to fly, or not. THe problem is that by the time you've paid an architect to draw your plans, and then waited 2 months for planing permission, you've already spent a few hundred quid, and you may get refused. I wrote to my local council with a 1 page letter inc diagram, showing my basic plan, and asked "would it be looked upon favourably". 3 days later I was told yes, so I then was confident in getting the plans drawn up and getting planning permission. Worth the cost of a stamp !


sounds like a decent idea:thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Here's mine - big enough to work on a small car - approx 5x3m.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My plans are now in, it is 20ft wide X 28 long, with a 15 x 7 door opening one end, and a standard 60/40 split door house side, can't wait..


----------

